# Dish Washer Soap?



## KeepingItAtHome (Jun 17, 2013)

Anyone made a soap for their dishwasher? 
I need a potassium based recipe so it's safe for the grey water.


----------



## kine97 (Jan 2, 2012)

I've tried the dry mix of borax, citric acid & washing soda, and was not impressed. 
Nothing was cleaner or much better cost than store bought.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

This is one I came up after reading the ingredients for Cascade Complete and doing research. It is not potassium based.

We have very hard water and this works for me. Feel free to change it any way that suits you. You can find most of the chemicals at The Chemistry Store, The Chemistry Connection, Chemical Store.com. or Amazon.com. I don't know if this is really cost effective, but I like to be able to make up my own formulations and have them on hand.

This makes a 32-35 oz batch:

.32 oz glycerin
.03 oz Disodium EDTA
8 oz. Sodium Tripolyphosphate
6.4 oz washing soda
6.4 oz baking soda
3.84 oz citric acid
3.84 oz sodium sulfate
2.1 oz sodium silicate
3.52 oz Sodium Percarbonate
.5 oz Now Foods, Plant Enzymes

Mix dry ingredients with glycerin. For each 8 oz of above mixture, add 2 tsp. essential oil (I use lemon), and 1.5 Tbsp. white vinegar. Mix e.o. and vinegar together and add slowly to the powder mixture, otherwise the mixture will start foaming. You can add a little water if your mixture seems to dry. Press into ice cube trays and let dry. Unmold and store in an air-tight container. I use one cube per dishwaser load.


----------

